# running scripts in terminal



## mntamago (Jul 20, 2002)

I have been using MacOS X to write shell and perl scripts. Once I have completed my scripts, I run then on a Sun Unix system.

When I run scripts on my MacOS X, I have to put the application name before the program name in order to get the script to run - i.e. ...

[MacOSX:~] admin% perl searchEngURL.pl

However, when I run the same program on the Sun Platform, I do not need to give the application name - i.e. ...

[SUN:~] guestuser% searchEngURL.pl

I get the feeling that I need to set something in my .tcshrc file on my MacOS X, but really do not have a clue as to what.

Any help on the above would be appreciated!    m(_ _)m


----------



## howardm4 (Jul 20, 2002)

take a peek at your PATH environment
variable.

On the Sun, it includes '.' but the OSX 
one doesn't.

If your using the std tcsh, do a 'env|more' to
look.

then a:

set path = ($path .)

followed by a 

rehash


----------



## mntamago (Jul 20, 2002)

After doing a ...

set path = ($path .) 

followed by a 

rehash

...everything worked perfectly.  Never dreamed this had anything to do with the PATH in this way!

I have now added 'set path = ($path .) ' to my .tcshrc file.

Thank you for the information.

(^ u ^ )      m( _  _ )m


----------

